# Scotland collection



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Some pictures from around Scotland that I've taken on my travels

Loch Tummel









St Andrews









Dornoch









Quiraing, Isle of Skye









The Skye Museum of Island Life









Eilean Donan









Glen Nevis River









Glen Nevis Falls









Millenium Bridge (aka Squinty Bridge)









Finnieston Crane









Strathnaver









Ben Nevis


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

some nice pics,

cant help but love #2, maybe its the patriot in me :thumb:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Some great pictures, but your Akita is a stunner, he's gorgous.


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lovely pictures. Eilean Donon and Skye I just love going to.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Why do you have a bottle of Oban 14 when your in Dornoch. Should it not have been GlenMorangie  Nice snaps:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

There were no suitable places in Oban to take the picture, so rather than buy another bottle I used the bottle I had :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Look great pics ,next time your over can you give me some tips ,got a new camera and dont have a clue lol :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Great pics. Only it is officially the "Clyde Arc" not the millennium bridge, though it seemed that long when they shut it.


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

Great picks :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chisai said:


> Great pics. Only it is officially the "Clyde Arc" not the millennium bridge, though it seemed that long when they shut it.


Only in Glasgow could you get a bridge where the cables go "TWANG" and the tower becomes a PISA lookalike:wall:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

crossed the squinty bridge today, still feel weird going over it lol.

akita looks lovely aswell,mate had one and it was massive,but it was a big friendly thing


----------



## EsiFlow (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice set of pics, what camera were they taken with?


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

A couple of cameras.

Canon EOS Rebel XT with Canon EF 24 -70mm 1:28 USM lens

and 

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX50 compact


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice snaps,when i get my camera I will post up some pics of Shetland:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

47p2 you've done a great job there - God's Own Country looking at its best, great pix.

We have a beautiful country, a photographer's paradise in terms of landscape, natural history and architecture ... ... ... shame people spoil the recipe on occasion.


----------

